
Now it's illegal to write down prices in a Tesco supermarket - ot
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/blog/2011/sep/16/tesco-shopping-supermarket-prices-check-writing
======
iwwr
Being a private establishment, they have a right to kick you out for whatever
reason. That said, some supermarkets do publish their prices online and
openness should be encouraged.

